# Terrance Crawford vs Errol Spence



## BuffDopey (May 6, 2014)

Who wins out of these tow slick, black, african americans


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Too early to say.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I think Spence would do well vs boxer types.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Crawford is too small for Spence. By the time Crawford makes it up to welter weight, Spence will be a full blown junior middle weight.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Bumpity bump.

Never thought I'd say this but this is a fight that's definitely worth marinating. Would be incredible at the right moment. How do you see it going?

@Floyd_g.o.a.t , @bballchump11, @genaro g. Changed your minds?


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Love both guys, they have potential to be ATG's but I think Spence will either too big for Bud or Bud will be too experienced for Spence.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> Bumpity bump.
> 
> Never thought I'd say this but this is a fight that's definitely worth marinating. Would be incredible at the right moment. How do you see it going?
> 
> @Floyd_g.o.a.t , @bballchump11, @genaro g. Changed your minds?


I think Crawford right now is at his peak and Spence Jr will reach that stage maybe this time next year. Spence is the bigger guy and carries the heavier punch which may be the difference in this fight, if Spence can stop Bundu I think he will be able to stop Crawford.

Both guys are very dedicated and very well conditioned, they don't abuse their body, drink or smoke so I can still see this being a competitive fight in a few years time if they ever met but I would favour Spence Jr.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Spence is way too big the guy should be at 160, Crawford's natural weight is probably 147 so Spence would probably run right through him


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> I think Crawford right now is at his peak and Spence Jr will reach that stage maybe this time next year. Spence is the bigger guy and carries the heavier punch which may be the difference in this fight, if Spence can stop Bundu I think he will be able to stop Crawford.
> 
> Both guys are very dedicated and very well conditioned, they don't abuse their body, drink or smoke so I can still see this being a competitive fight in a few years time if they ever met but I would favour Spence Jr.


What kind of weight is Spence entering the ring at? I've read that Crawford was 157 vs. Postol. He also strikes me as the better technician, more versatile and is currently with better resume. Both are still reaching their potential but Crawford seems like the more difficult puzzle to solve at the moment. If conditioning is a level playing field and Crawford can neutralise Errol's power then what do you see as Terence's failing that Spence can capitalise on?


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> What kind of weight is Spence entering the ring at? I've read that Crawford was 157 vs. Postol. He also strikes me as the better technician, more versatile and is currently with better resume. Both are still reaching their potential but Crawford seems like the more difficult puzzle to solve at the moment. If conditioning is a level playing field and Crawford can neutralise Errol's power then what do you see as Terence's failing that Spence can capitalise on?


I'm not too sure but he makes weight comfortably. He looks ripped when he does though, like super 8 pac type ripped and he will grow and get bigger and eventually move onto 154.

Crawford is a great technician in the ring and packs a good punch but with the lack of decent opposition out there for him, this maybe the best we see of him. Who knows but it doesn't look like he is getting beat anytime soon either.

Spence has been dismissing his opponents pretty easily and hasn't been able to display his boxing skills effectively but boy does he have skills. He moves around the ring so well and uses his jab so effectively, he doesn't waste his punches and because his timing is excellent I think he has the style to cause anyone problems. His chin hasn't been tested too much yet but there's nothing that indicates that will be a weakness.

It would be great to see Crawford come up to Welterweight and see how he deals with the Porters/Thurmans etc. Maybe by then Erickson Lubin will be in the mix with the big boys.


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

If they ever fight, it would have to be at 147.

Spence will probably have his eyes on GGG's middleweight crown in a few years time.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> Bumpity bump.
> 
> Never thought I'd say this but this is a fight that's definitely worth marinating. Would be incredible at the right moment. How do you see it going?
> 
> @Floyd_g.o.a.t , @bballchump11, @genaro g. Changed your minds?


It did change my mind a little. I was confident in Spence before, but I realized that Crawford is the real deal. I need to see both against similar opponents


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Spence is way too big the guy should be at 160, Crawford's natural weight is probably 147 so Spence would probably run right through him


160? :lol:


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> It did change my mind a little. I was confident in Spence before, but I realized that Crawford is the real deal. I need to see both against similar opponents


It's the kind of matchup that I can see my opinion changing on after each guy fights. Spence gets a good win? I choose him. Crawford gets a good win? I choose him. Should be makeable at some point I'd hope.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> It did change my mind a little. I was confident in Spence before, but I realized that Crawford is the real deal. No one beats him at Top Rank, he would even outpoint Bradley now.


Me too. Crawford is the real deal and no one from Top Rank beats him. He would even outpoint Bradley now.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Crawford on points


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

BuffDaddy said:


> Who wins out of these tow slick, black, african americans


Spence isn't ready yet...the kid has all the talent in the world, but Crawford is more polished and has a better grasp of his style and what he wants to accomplish in the ring.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Depends on the weight, I think Spence might be too big at the moment. If Crawford could handle the punching power and strength of Spence it makes a damn good fight. I think he could actually outbox Spence over 12, although Spence is a very talented boxer and stopping Crawford isn't the only way for him to win IMO. Gun to my head right now I'd choose Spence, but wouldn't be too confident in the pick. Hopefully they meet up at the same weight soon enough.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

"Erril Spence" is a janitor is South Philly. I think Bud can take him.


Errol, however, is much bigger and almost definitely a better puncher. He's easily as skilled as Bud, if not more so, and has just as powerful a management team.

It's a pick'em dream fight, but the smart money HAS to be on Spence, and by KO.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> 160? :lol:


Him and Brook are way too big for 147 id say they are too big for 154 if they stopped cutting so much


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Him and Brook are way too big for 147 id say they are too big for 154 if they stopped cutting so much


Both Brook and Spence are smaller than Lara, Andrade, Charlos, Julian Williams, Trout and Vanes. People exaggerate way too much on this site. The last time I saw their fight night weights, Brook was 157 and Spence was around 160 give or take 1 pound.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> Both Brook and Spence are smaller than Lara, Andrade, Charlos, Julian Williams, Trout and Vanes. People exaggerate way too much on this site. The last time I saw their fight night weights, Brook was 157 and Spence was around 160 give or take 1 pound.


Smaller how hes the same height but way more muscle, hes just draining himself down to get to WW, Errol could easily go up to 160 and come in at like 168


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Smaller how hes the same height but way more muscle, hes just draining himself down to get to WW, Errol could easily go up to 160 and come in at like 168


Definitely.


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

A.C.S said:


> Him and Brook are way too big for 147 id say they are too big for 154 if they stopped cutting so much


I can't see how they are too big for 154.

To make 154, they wouldn't have to cut any more weight than most of the names that bballchump11 gave you.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Smaller how hes the same height but way more muscle, hes just draining himself down to get to WW, Errol could easily go up to 160 and come in at like 168


The IBF fight night weights should be taken with a big grain of salt. I think it was the Ward/Barrera fight where they both came in 10 lbs. for the IBF limit, but when they came on the HBO scales on fight night, they were around 188 lbs. or so IIRC.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

KERRIGAN said:


> I can't see how they are too big for 154.
> 
> To make 154, they wouldn't have to cut any more weight than most of the names that bballchump11 gave you.


Problem is alot of the 154lbers should be at 160, Andrade and the one of the Charlo twins are huge, Errol spence could make 154 comfortably now but bet in a couple of years he would grow out of it


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

A.C.S said:


> Problem is alot of the 154lbers should be at 160, Andrade and the one of the Charlo twins are huge, Errol spence could make 154 comfortably now but bet in a couple of years he would grow out of it


I'm hoping that Andrade and the Charlo's take the GGG challenge in 2018, if GGG fights Canelo in Sept 2017.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

This is an interesting fight and I really couldnt pick a winner at this point.

I know both are real good but Im still not sure just how good either are. Cant wait to find out though and whilst im not a big fan of marinating fights I can wait a bit for this to happen, maibly cause theres other quality fights for both first.

I think we could end up with a quality round robin between Thurman, Spence, Crawford and Porter and those four would have quality fights.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Crawford has more experience and is tricker with possibly higher fight IQ and ability to adapt. But Spence is bigger and more powerful and pretty good at what he does.
I think in the long run Spence wins and he will dominate WW but right now Crawford might be too experienced


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

I see Crawford outboxing Spence until he gets KO'd in the middle rounds, he's just too small. His footwork would give Spence a headache.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Smaller how hes the same height but way more muscle, hes just draining himself down to get to WW, Errol could easily go up to 160 and come in at like 168


Yeah he could do that and be ineffective against guys naturally bigger than him.



A.C.S said:


> Problem is alot of the 154lbers should be at 160, Andrade and the one of the Charlo twins are huge, Errol spence could make 154 comfortably now but bet in a couple of years he would grow out of it


Yeah all of the 154lbers should be at 160. And all of the 160lbers should be at 168. And all of the 168lbers should be at 175 :beer


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> Yeah he could do that and be ineffective against guys naturally bigger than him.
> 
> Yeah all of the 154lbers should be at 160. And all of the 160lbers should be at 168. And all of the 168lbers should be at 175 :beer


:lol: only the Charlo brother and Andrade should move up, Spence would be in effective at 160 becaudr he would be giving up a size advantage, shows you how good Floyd, Pac, Rigo is theyve been giving up size advantages

As soon as these guys like Spence and Brook face a guy bigger than them they will lose


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> :lol: only the Charlo brother and Andrade should move up, Spence would be in effective at 160 becaudr he would be giving up a size advantage, shows you how good Floyd, Pac, Rigo is theyve been giving up size advantages
> 
> As soon as these guys like Spence and Brook face a guy bigger than them they will lose


What's wrong with him facing guys in his actual weight class who also cut weight to make welterweight?


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Spence is too big for him


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> What's wrong with him facing guys in his actual weight class who also cut weight to make welterweight?


He has yet to do it so we are waiting


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> He has yet to do it so we are waiting


Yeah because Spence is so huge.










Boxing fans, the same idiots who think Kell Brook is the same size as GGG


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> Yeah because Spence is so huge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The picture doesnt show anything his torso and back are wide, nice try though


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> The picture doesnt show anything his torso and back are wide, nice try though


What about your boy Berto? Should he fight guys his size? He's listed as 5'9 just like Kell Brook and has more muscle


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> What about your boy Berto? Should he fight guys his size? He's listed as 5'9 just like Kell Brook and has more muscle


Berto is listed as 5'6.5 lol the guy is tiny, if he was 5'9.5 and a half like Spence he could move up but Berto is one of the smallest in the division, plus Berto is a cheater probably like Spence so they can cheat to make weight


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Berto is listed as 5'6.5 lol the guy is tiny, if he was 5'9.5 and a half like Spence he could move up but Berto is one of the smallest in the division, plus Berto is a cheater probably like Spence so they can cheat to make weight


If Berto is 5'6 1/2 what is Floyd?


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> If Berto is 5'6 1/2 what is Floyd?


Did you not see the fight? Mayweather was quite abit taller


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Did you not see the fight? Mayweather was quite abit taller


I concede. Berto is small


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> I concede. Berto is small


Lol thats one way to get out of it, go watch it again Mayweather is clearly taller


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Lol thats one way to get out of it, go watch it again Mayweather is clearly taller


Andre Berto fights low while Mayweather tries to utilize his long reach and fight tall while keeping distance


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Did you not see the fight?


Bball not watching mayweather's last fight? good one :lol:


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> Andre Berto fights low while Mayweather tries to utilize his long reach and fight tall while keeping distance


Nothing to do with their height, even when Mayweather is arching his back hes still taller


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Nothing to do with their height, even when Mayweather is arching his back hes still taller


It does. Victor Ortiz looked smaller than Mayweather also in the ring do to his crouch and trying to get low to cut the distance. In actuality, he's taller than him.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> It does. Victor Ortiz looked smaller than Mayweather also in the ring do to his crouch and trying to get low to cut the distance. In actuality, he's taller than him.


Berto is tiny hes listed as 5'6 and a half for a reason


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Berto is tiny hes listed as 5'6 and a half for a reason


Wikipedia has him listed at 5'9. I do see boxrec's height though that verifies your height. :huh

This isn't the first time posters on this site have argued about fighter's heights. The same has been done with Pacquiao and Canelo. boxrec has Cotto listed at 5'7 which is taller than Berto, but Cotto looked much shorter than Mayweather who is universally accepted at 5'8 from online and people who have met him. There's no way Cotto is taller than Berto though.

So unless we actually met them in person, it'd be hard to actually tell.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> Wikipedia has him listed at 5'9. I do see boxrec's height though that verifies your height. :huh
> 
> This isn't the first time posters on this site have argued about fighter's heights. The same has been done with Pacquiao and Canelo. boxrec has Cotto listed at 5'7 which is taller than Berto, but Cotto looked much shorter than Mayweather who is universally accepted at 5'8 from online and people who have met him. There's no way Cotto is taller than Berto though.
> 
> So unless we actually met them in person, it'd be hard to actually tell.


Lol its confusing I know Berto and Floyd wore shoes for their staredown, Berto looked the same size as Karass in the weigh in but in the fight Karass looked huge


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Damn, you making me match up my two young favorites. I'll go Spence. Crawford has beaten the better guys, but I can see Spence's bodywork breaking down anybody.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

A.C.S said:


> Nothing to do with their height, even when Mayweather is arching his back hes still taller


Mayweather stands tall when fighting. Him and Berto are pretty much the same height.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

PivotPunch said:


> Mayweather stands tall when fighting. Him and Berto are pretty much the same height.


I havent seem them 2 together with boxing shoes on next to eachother


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

I just don't ever see this fight happening. It would have to be years from now. Spence is a much naturally bigger dude. There's no question.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

*Spence: A Fight With Terence Crawford Will Probably Happen*​_...Spence was also recently asked if he thought a fight against WBC/WBO light welterweight champion Terence Crawford could happen in the future.

"Probably, Terence is doing his thing at 140. I see Terence becoming the undisputed light welterweight champion and then moving up to 147 so it will probably happen," said Spence.

Crawford is known both for his boxing ability and his power and Spence thinks that combination would make for an exciting fight.

"It would be a great fight. He's a good fighter and a good boxer and he will also fight if he has to. It would be great," said Spence._​


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

I think the size difference might be getting overstated by some.

What does Spence normally weigh on fight night? Against Brook at the same-day weigh-in he was 155.8lbs. Is that normal for him or was that because of the IBF's rehydration limit?

Crawford weighed in at 152 against Gamboa on fight night and was 152.4 at the 30-day weigh in against Diaz. 

Even if the trajectory of their careers mean that Spence has moved up to 154 by the time Crawford has moved up to 147 I still think this fight will be completely reasonable from a weight POV even if it has to be at a catchweight. People seem to talk about Spence as if he's a giant.

The only hurdle I see in getting this fight made is the promoters working together amicably long enough to get the contracts signed.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Spence for me.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> I think the size difference might be getting overstated by some.
> 
> What does Spence normally weigh on fight night? Against Brook at the same-day weigh-in he was 155.8lbs. Is that normal for him or was that because of the IBF's rehydration limit?
> 
> ...


Nah, Spence walks at 180. He said so during the conference with Brook. 170 is the minimum I'd say


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

paloalto00 said:


> Nah, Spence walks at 180. He said so during the conference with Brook. 170 is the minimum I'd say


Oh yeah, you're right. Just found a video that matches what you're saying:






Damn man, if he's telling the truth about that and wasn't just saying that to undermine any complaint Brook may have made about making weight then that's around 30lbs this kid is losing every fight.

I find that hard to believe personally. You look at notable weight cutters like Canelo, for example, and you hear he's walking around in the mid-70s then fighting in the mid-50s and it makes sense just from looking at him and that's only 20lbs.

Are there photos of Spence at his walk around weight? He'd be a fat fuck if he's walking around at near 180. He doesn't look like a massive weight cutter to me but looks can be deceiving.

Still though, perhaps the weight disparity is greater than I thought. There's just something about this fight that is a fantasy match up to me. I'd love to see it.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

TC all day every day against anyone at 140 or 147


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> Oh yeah, you're right. Just found a video that matches what you're saying:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Spence is as lean as you can get, Canelo is pretty bulky could probably lose some more if he had stricter strength and conditioning


----------



## Boxalot (Jun 5, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> Oh yeah, you're right. Just found a video that matches what you're saying:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He walks around at 180 but actually fights at 160 (his in ring weight) so in real weight terms he loses about 20lbs. He then drys out an extra 13lbs for a very, very brief period which is pretty normal for fighters in the modern era with day before weigh-ins.

Canelo actually fights in the low-mid 170's too so I'd imagine walks around at about 190 (complete guess work).


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

For those saying Crawford is too small, he's currently walking around at 177:


__
http://instagr.am/p/BdAwudyFK3g/


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

^ Does Crawford actually drop around 30 lbs (or more) every time he has a fight, or is this unusual for him?

That's a bit much to be healthy, even if done slowly.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

I"ve not kept up with the thread, but people saying Crawford is small? The guys is a notorious drainer. Didn't he come in around 160 against Diaz? That's pretty much what Keith Thurman rehydrates to. He definitely has the frame of a welterweight.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> ^ Does Crawford actually drop around 30 lbs (or more) every time he has a fight, or is this unusual for him?
> 
> That's a bit much to be healthy, even if done slowly.


I don't know if this is a usual walk around weight for Crawford or whether it's particularly high. It could be that he's let himself self go a little bit extra this season because he knows he won't be campaigning at 140 anymore. If there's ever an issue in getting this fight made or predicting the winner though I don't think weight will be as much of an issue as some people have suggested. I can see the fight happening at 147 _or_ 154.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

The next superfight to happen at 147lbs. I am really looking forward to this one.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

I think Terrence outboxes him in the early rounds but then Spence starts bullying him in the later rounds


----------



## Davie (Dec 21, 2017)

Mexi-Box said:


> I"ve not kept up with the thread, but people saying Crawford is small? The guys is a notorious drainer. Didn't he come in around 160 against Diaz? That's pretty much what Keith Thurman rehydrates to. He definitely has the frame of a welterweight.


Not sure that's what people are getting at.

He is a couple inches shorter than Spence, a couple inches less reach and even if he re-hydrates, he has still had to get down to 140lb in recent years while Spence has been lean at 147 and used to having been that weight, meaning he naturally has more lean muscle mass.

It's not easy for a lean athletically built guy to stick on 7 lbs of lean muscle in 4 months, so it's likely if the fight happened tomorrow, Errol would have a narrow advantage in that dept too, even if they both hit the scales at 147 and both walked into the ring at roughly the same weight of around 165, it's likely more of Crawfords weight is fluid/BF

As for the fight, I've got Crawford. Think he is the better fighter but the small size difference certainly makes it a tighter call, if Spence uses his advantages well


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Gotta see how TC handles a decent 147.
Spence so far is ahead in my book at WW.


----------



## Salty Dog (Jun 5, 2013)

I'll take Bud Crawford. He's like a slightly smaller Marvin Hagler.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> Oh yeah, you're right. Just found a video that matches what you're saying:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I met Spence around this time last year. He was inactive, but he indeed looked about 180. He wasn't in the best shape, but you looked athletic unlike a Ricky Hatton


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I met Spence around this time last year. He was inactive, but he indeed looked about 180. He wasn't in the best shape, but you looked athletic unlike a Ricky Hatton


Judging by the Crawford weight pic they should fight at LHW


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Bumping this one again as it's been my dream fight for a couple of years. Both guys at 147 now. Both guys got belts now. What do you all think now?


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

duplicate


----------



## Gman157 (Sep 28, 2017)

This thread has marinated almost as nicely as the fight


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Tc easy work. He a gorilla he a dogg he a gorilla-dog. 

Brook was tagging up Spence for the first half of the fight tc is more accurate and powerful and poised.


----------



## Chip H (Oct 8, 2016)

Time has come. Make it happen.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Gun to my head I still have Spence breaking Crawford down for either a very late stoppage or close but clear decision after losing the early rounds. If Crawford can withstand the punishment Spence puts out, especially to the body, he wins a decision though.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

THE fight to make at 147lbs! The only two guys I can see beating each other. Everyone else gets layed the fuck out by them.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

This is a super super fight I dont even care about Thurman at this point,Crawford and Spence are both not meant to lose this is like Mayweather and Ward somehow ending up in the same division these guys are meant to retire undefeated they just happened the in the same weight division at the same time

Id pick Spence late stoppage based on Crawford's last fight he was abit too negative early and Spence would outnuscle him in the clinch nd rip his body up close, Crawford is elite though I wouldnt be suprised if he edged a decision if he avoided all exchanges, they seem to be on a collision course for 2019 lets go!


----------



## Ricky_ (May 23, 2018)

I'm very confident Spence would stop Crawford


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

Great fight, I'd lean towards Spence being too powerful, strong and persistent over the distance. I'd say Crawford has a slight edge in skill and Ring IQ I would say is pretty much equal, Crawford is also the quicker fighter. What I will say is that Spence has actually come through the more difficult fight to date against Brook (not the one sided beating that some portray). That fight alone would have been excellent preparation for Spence, a lot of the things that worked in that fight against Brook would be good against Crawford, the body punching, relentless pressuring etc. In equal measure Crawford can build on a lot of the success that Brook had against Spence, he's more fleet of foot and hand than Brook as well so might be able to keep Spence from running him over. However I doubt Crawford is as powerful as Brook, I very much doubt he will be able to seriously hurt Spence with his punches. Crawford would be better off punching in combinations rather than trying to buzz Spence with one shot, or trying to pot shot his way to victory. On a sidenote just looking at the posts talking about the size of both guys, Spence is a big welterweight, he isnt a 154lber or laughably a 160lber, Crawford is a natural welterweight, he was stronger than Horn which was surprising. Brook is a natural light middleweight especially after bulking up for GGG.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm actually leaning towards Crawford, Spence is real strong dude and usually breaks dudes down rather than outboxing them; although he is very technically sound. He has no head movement, he was getting tagged up pretty good by Brook. Crawford isn't scared to go in there and bang, but he can also box on the outside very well. If Crawford decides sit on the outside, I can see him getting the best of Spence


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

This fight is going to look exactly like the duel in 1952's Scaramouche. That's how colourful it will be.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Truth is: we know little about Spence vs. the elite. You could call Brook that, but a drained fighter after a brutal loss is hardly a good indicator of one's greatness. 

What happens if Bud takes the fight inside? Spence is deadly at his range but so many elite fighters have been undressed once out of their comfort zone, and Bud could pull a Ward. He's also a full blown welter now, Errol's strength advantage is overblown.


----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 8, 2013)

Great fight and close to call. I would probably slightly favor Crawford in it


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

BigBone said:


> Truth is: we know little about Spence vs. the elite. You could call Brook that, but a drained fighter after a brutal loss is hardly a good indicator of one's greatness.
> 
> What happens if Bud takes the fight inside? Spence is deadly at his range but so many elite fighters have been undressed once out of their comfort zone, and Bud could pull a Ward. He's also a full blown welter now, Errol's strength advantage is overblown.


I see you got banned on ESB. Let me know if you need a video to get reinstated. I know a guy...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

BigBone said:


> Truth is: we know little about Spence vs. the elite. You could call Brook that, but a drained fighter after a brutal loss is hardly a good indicator of one's greatness.
> 
> What happens if Bud takes the fight inside? Spence is deadly at his range but so many elite fighters have been undressed once out of their comfort zone, and Bud could pull a Ward. He's also a full blown welter now, Errol's strength advantage is overblown.


Spence is the most dangerous inside fighter at 147


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

2manyusernames said:


> I see you got banned on ESB. Let me know if you need a video to get reinstated. I know a guy...


:lol: Is Takeshi or Cho or whatever his name is still available for these shady jobs?

I think I wrote down the word *sh!t*, like that, that got me a 10 day ban. Oh well...


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Spence is the most dangerous inside fighter at 147


Perhaps, coming from the outside in. Staying in the pocket tho, use of the shoulders, the head, the elbows, clinching and wresting, effectively breaking off with shots while keeping the other tied up, winning roughing up and inside battles with little room and so on. I'm just not so sure he has much experience there. Having short, compact, lethal body blows obviously help.


----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 8, 2013)

Bob Arum says he won't start negotiating this fight until it can sell 500k PPV's. In that case it probably never happens. I'm a big fan of both guys but I don't see them being ppv stars.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

BigBone said:


> Perhaps, coming from the outside in. Staying in the pocket tho, use of the shoulders, the head, the elbows, clinching and wresting, effectively breaking off with shots while keeping the other tied up, winning roughing up and inside battles with little room and so on. I'm just not so sure he has much experience there. Having short, compact, lethal body blows obviously help.


He does that all the time whenever he has an opponent willing to engage with him.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Man, this fight is so fucking tasty looking. They've both got potential ATG written all over them.


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

This fight needs to happen. I wish it was as easy as constantly nagging both fighters and promoters about it


----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 8, 2013)

I think they would both very willingly fight each other now. But unfortunately the promoter(s) won't allow it


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

GlassJaw said:


> I think they would both very willingly fight each other now. But unfortunately the promoter(s) won't allow it


Sad but true.

At least the fans and media are conscious of it and making it a conversation point. It's a starting point for creating demand.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Spence needs to do and prove a lot more before this is a super fight.
It’s funny how people are claiming Spence is a potential ATG after an even fight with Kell Brook, yet it’s premature for Lomachenko who has multiple records, is p4p number one and fought far better opposition.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Spence needs to do and prove a lot more before this is a super fight.
> It's funny how people are claiming Spence is a potential ATG after an even fight with Kell Brook, yet it's premature for Lomachenko who has multiple records, is p4p number one and fought far better opposition.


Lomachenko is much more hyped and praised then Spence currently.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Lomachenko is much more hyped and praised then Spence currently.


To play devil's advocate, loma has also achieved more


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

paloalto00 said:


> To play devil's advocate, loma has also achieved more


So his comment was unnecessary then. Lomachenko has achieved more and is garnering more hype and praise as a result.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Now that I think about it, they both need to beat a name before this fight. This is THE fight to make, but wouldn't do well on sales since neither have much star power with casuals yet


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Lomachenko is much more hyped and praised then Spence currently.


In general, as it should be. On here Spence is the pound for pound number one.


----------



## Davie (Dec 21, 2017)

paloalto00 said:


> Now that I think about it, they both need to beat a name before this fight. This is THE fight to make, but wouldn't do well on sales since neither have much star power with casuals yet


If that's the case, then there is something sadly lacking in American boxing, when there is no interest in 2 American p4p ranked fighters facing each other 
Add to that that a heavyweight KO artist can't draw a crowd or big ppvs and there is some thing wrong.

If they were British, they'd be selling out stadiums and ppv cards against B-level opponents


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> In general, as it should be. On here Spence is the pound for pound number one.


Bullshit, Lomachenko is and it's not close. Spejnce is probably 6-10 for most people


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Davie said:


> If that's the case, then there is something sadly lacking in American boxing, when there is no interest in 2 American p4p ranked fighters facing each other
> Add to that that a heavyweight KO artist can't draw a crowd or big ppvs and there is some thing wrong.
> 
> If they were British, they'd be selling out stadiums and ppv cards against B-level opponents


MMA is more popular here, easier for drunks to follow. Even the girl he was tryi g to fuck that I used to work with didnt know how big he is


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Bullshit, Lomachenko is and it's not close. Spejnce is probably 6-10 for most people


I'm not talking literally, obviously. I'm pointing out the attitudes, positive comments and praise relative to potential/achievements. Spence is way ahead of Lomachenko on this forum.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Crawford seems like a cool dude.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Okoye (Aug 1, 2013)

BUMP this thread for both vids posted by BBall.

How anyone could root against either of these guys is beyond me; they represent everything I value in prizefighters at their best:
respectful and confident gentlemen outside the ring and absolute monsters inside- looking to hurt and finish their opponents.

I like how Crawford explains the dynamics of American fighters and their fans vs/ foreigners and makes great points around 3:30.

I have been watching boxing for over 25 years and cannot remember a matchup where I will be so torn on who I want to win.

As an American fight fan; these guys are the fighters I've been waiting for since the Fab4 days.

WAR BUD
WAR TRUTH


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Okoye said:


> BUMP this thread for both vids posted by BBall.
> 
> How anyone could root against either of these guys is beyond me; they represent everything I value in prizefighters at their best:
> respectful and confident gentlemen outside the ring and absolute monsters inside- looking to hurt and finish their opponents.
> ...


It sucks somebody has to lose.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Straight Outta Hong Kong


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Lester1583 said:


> Straight Outta Hong Kong


Getting it off his bucket list before he gets toe tagged.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

This fight ain’t ever happening..


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

DobyZhee said:


> This fight ain't ever happening..


Why not DZ?


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> Why not DZ?


Too much nonsense promotional companies..etc.

I see Crawford waiting on Pacquiao.

Spence is just not ppv material.

I could be wrong though and it's a fantastic matchup


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Seen a couple back and forths between these 2.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Seen a couple back and forths between these 2.


"I'm done talking about it". Weak comeback.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> "I'm done talking about it". Weak comeback.


Theyve both got that psychological bully thing going on. Would be a fun lead up. Spence is just a bit more potent. The way he talked down kell brook showed classic head games


----------

